# Excellent essay by Michael Horton



## Ruben100 (Jul 6, 2007)

Just read a essay by Michael Horton in a recent book i bought "Theologia et Apologia" in honor of Rod Rosenblant it was excellent he showed the close relationship between classic covenant theology and the law-gospel distinction within lutheranism by past Reformed theologians Ursinus, Peter van Mastricht, Berkhof, Olevianus, Robert Rollock, Perkins, Dathenus etc..

I have a question? In lutheran law-gospel hermeneutic does it start before the Fall and runs it way through to the end or does it have its start post fall and runs to the end. Does lutherans see grace before the Fall where as the CLASSIC Reformed doesn't. 
Scott Clark says it way better "Since the sixteenth-century Reformation, the Protestant understanding of that "whole plan," whether understood in redemptive-historical (historia salutis) or systematic theological (ordo salutis) categories, has been that Scripture contains "two words": law and gospel.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Jul 6, 2007)

Typically Lutherans have rigorously denied the covenant of works. At various times Luther expressed the substance of what we know as the covenant of works (as did many of the Fathers and medievals) but Lutheran orthodoxy saw the C of W as "legalistic."

The correlation of the Protestant hermeneutic and doctrine of justification to covenant theology was a significant development by the Reformed.

rsc


----------

